# Duvida em comprar estação



## NSR (27 Jun 2011 às 19:19)

boas pessoal primeiro quero vos felicitar pelo belo forum que aqui está, parabens. pessoal então é assim quero comprar um estação meteo. e estava a pensar numa OREGON WRM200 pelo preco de 360€ na fitnessboutique, o que acham dessa estação, outra questão o preço está na média e ja agora outra se não é pedir muito os valores do vento nessa estação sao emitidos de quanto em qaunto tempo? è que eu ja tenho um estaçãouma LA CROSSE 2560 só que o anemometro esta partido " e preciso de comprar um mesmo de 2mao" se alguem tiver eu compro.Bem pessoal não vos quero xatear mais hehehehe um abraco a todos voçes depois prometo meter a estação online onrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2011 às 21:11)

Não tens possibilidade de comprar no ebay ?

É que com esse preço dá pra comprares uma Davis Pro 2 ou Davis Vue


----------



## Puma (28 Jun 2011 às 12:45)

Olá NSR !

Antes do mais bem vindo ao forum 

Tenho uma Oregon WMR200, que comprei na Fitnessboutique em Setembro do ano passado. 

Estou com ideias de a vender. Se por ventura estiveres interessado envia-me uma PM.

No que diz respeito á questão que coloca aqui fica a resposta:

Transmissão do sinal de velocidade do vento: 14 Segundos.


----------

